# puppy doesn't like to be petted



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

My puppy Corby is coming alone really well right now, he is doing well with his training and playing a lot. He used to love being petted, but since about 3 days he no longer wants to be petted. He keeps trying to nip us when we try to pet him. Even if he is really tired and we pet him, he still tries to nip us. Is this normal?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how old is your puppy? if i remember right he's still pretty young. So yes... its normal. unless you're doing something during the training to make him feel the need to defend himself constantly. Check out the puppy section and read the threads on bite inhibition. This should help you out some.


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> how old is your puppy? if i remember right he's still pretty young. So yes... its normal. unless you're doing something during the training to make him feel the need to defend himself constantly. Check out the puppy section and read the threads on bite inhibition. This should help you out some.


He is just finished his 9th week. Its not about biting which i'm thinking about. He used to love being petted. He would role on his back and ask us to pet him. Now he no longer wants that...is that a part of growing up?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

priyankumupal said:


> He is just finished his 9th week. Its not about biting which i'm thinking about. He used to love being petted. He would role on his back and ask us to pet him. Now he no longer wants that...is that a part of growing up?


 
for some puppies it can be a part of growing up. All puppies want to do is play until the drop off into a dead sleep. some are content to get attention once they're worn out. now would be the perfect time to begin seriously teach bite inhibition though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, it's completely normal. Kopper's going through it to. I think for a lot of pups, especially the drivier ones, the urge to bite at this age just overrides nearly everything else.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Just to be safe, I would make sure there isn't a health issue contributing to this. How are his ears? If he has an ear infection, he could be reacting in pain.

Otherwise, he could be going through a "fear period" or perhaps simply trying to initiate play. Do you usually try to pet him on the top of the head, or is he reacting to petting anywhere (under the chin, on the body, etc.)?


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Just to be safe, I would make sure there isn't a health issue contributing to this. How are his ears? If he has an ear infection, he could be reacting in pain.
> 
> Otherwise, he could be going through a "fear period" or perhaps simply trying to initiate play. Do you usually try to pet him on the top of the head, or is he reacting to petting anywhere (under the chin, on the body, etc.)?


I'll take him to the vet tomorrow and see if anything is wrong with the ear. Only one of his ears have come up still. I usually pet him on the head and under the chin. He tries to bite where ever i pet him though. Even under the belly, which he used to love.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

It sounds a lot like play/puppy behavior to me. The hand comes near, so I'm going to "attack" it! They aren't called "carpet sharks" for nothing. LOL!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I specifically remember when we were finally able to pet our pup without getting nipped at - it was a wonderful thing.


----------



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

My puppy was the same would not let us pat or cuddle was very nippy just a stage. She probably will grow out of it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

priyankumupal said:


> He is just finished his 9th week. Its not about biting which i'm thinking about. He used to love being petted. He would role on his back and ask us to pet him. Now he no longer wants that...is that a part of growing up?


Abby went through a phase when she didn't like being petted. But she outgrew it and now loves it. She would go for the hand that was petting, not aggressively but just letting us know she didn't like it. It took her a while to be comfortable being handled .... now she will come and stick her butt in front of me for a scratch and she is comfortable with any kind of handling.


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Abby went through a phase when she didn't like being petted. But she outgrew it and now loves it. She would go for the hand that was petting, not aggressively but just letting us know she didn't like it. It took her a while to be comfortable being handled .... now she will come and stick her butt in front of me for a scratch and she is comfortable with any kind of handling.


This is the same with my puppy. Today i took him to the vet, the vet said that he is fine and GSD's are by nature not very interested in getting petted. So I'm waiting for Corby to outgrow his petting dislike stage and move into happy petting stage


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

> GSD's are by nature not very interested in getting petted


What? You wouldn't know that by my dog.


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> What? You wouldn't know that by my dog.


:laugh: He does look like a cuddly fellow...did he always like to get petted?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

priyankumupal said:


> He is just finished his 9th week. Its not about biting which i'm thinking about. He used to love being petted. He would role on his back and ask us to pet him. Now he no longer wants that...is that a part of growing up?


Osa is 13 weeks now and starting to understand bite inhibition and starting to enjoy being patted and loved on again…… She was a TOTAL landshark at 9 weeks….
Read up on bite inhibition training, lots on this forum!!! Mostly, we just squealed like she was killing us when she nipped and mouthed. Now we are working on taking the treat from the fingers, not the whole hand in mouth…. It helps if you have other dogs or can allow your pup to play with other dogs…. they will teach the pup also to inhibit their bite, and basic social manners….. 
You will be fine, keep reading and asking questions!!!!


----------

